# Behringer noise



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Just thought I would throw this out there, wondering if it is possible to bypass the AC power supply on the BFD's and power with some sort of DC source to eliminate noise? Anybody spent any time messing around with this?:scratch:
Vince


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, it has a plus and minus 15 volt supply for the analog section and a 5 volt supply for the digital section inside, so I guess you could build those outboard and send it DC through some sort of multiconnector. It would be quite a bit of work though.

Is it the groundloop hum you're concerning with?

brucek


----------



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Yea, even with a cheater adapter it can be quite noisy. Don't get me wrong, nothing unbearable, just thought it might be a fun prodject to try and accomplish...
Vince


----------

